# Linux als Gatewas fürs Internet



## Blumenmensch (8. Oktober 2006)

Hi..
Ich bin noch etwas unerfahren im Umgang mit Linux. Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen PC mit Windows XP Pro SP2 und einen PC auf dem Linux Suse 9.2 installiert ist. Die beiden PCs sind über einen HUB miteinander verbunden. Der Linux PC hat zusätzlich eine zweite Netzwerkkarte, die am DSL Modem angeschlossen ist. Ich möchte jetzt den Linux PC ins Internet bringen und ihn dann als Gateway für den Windows PC nutzen, um auch mit ihm online gehen zu können.

IPs:
Windows: 192.168.0.2
Linux: 192.168.0.1 (am HUB)
und 192.168.0.150 (am DSL Modem)

Die Internetverbindung beim Linux PC habe ich eingerichtet und sie funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich habe beim Windows PC als Gateway die 192.169.0.1 angegeben. IP-Weiterleitung bei Linux ist aktiviert. Das Problem ist, dass sich der Windows und der Linux Rechner nichtmal pingen können, geschweige denn, dass der Win PC ins INternet kann. Sobald ich die Netzwerkkarte am DSL Modem deaktiviere, kann ich vom Windows PC die 192.168.0.1 wieder pingen und umgekehrt (Ping geht auch, wenn ich den Netzwerkkarte am DSL Modem keine feste IP zuweise). Sobald ich die Netzwerkkarte wieder aktiviere (bzw. ihr eine feste IP gebe), geht kein Ping mehr durch. Ich habe Linux mit allen standardeinstellungen installiert, falls das noch wichtig ist.
Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben, woran das liegen kann, bzw. was ich offentsichtlich falsch mache?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Wenn Du der Netzwerkkarte am DSL-Modem schon eine IP zuweist, was meiner Meinung nach nicht noetig sein sollte, dann solltest Du dort eine IP aus einem anderen Netzwerk nutzen damit der Rechner genau weiss ueber welches Interface die Daten zu senden sind.
Du kannst also der 2. Netzwerkkarte z.B. die IP 192.168.1.1 zuweisen und schon sollte es gehen.
Zusaetzlich zum IP-Forwarding wirst Du auch noch NAT benoetigen. Dies wird mittels IPTables eingerichtet.

```
iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```
Falls das DSL-Interface bei Dir nicht ppp0 heisst musst Du dies natuerlich noch ersetzen.

Weitere Informationen zur Arbeit mit IPTables kannst Du unter anderem in meinem Tutorial Firewalling mit IPTables/NetFilter finden.


----------



## Blumenmensch (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi..
Also ich habe das jetzt alles so gemacht wie du sagtest. Pingen geht jetzt ohne Probleme. Aber Internet (vom WIN PC aus) geht immer noch net leider. Hast noch eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

Windows PC: 192.168.0.2
Linux am HUB: 192.168.0.1
Linux am Modem: 192.168.1.1
Der Windows PC hat als Gateway jetzt die 192.168.0.1
Als DNS Server habe ich alles durchprobiert: 192.168.0.1 und auch die beiden, die vom Provider vorgegeben sind. Muss ich beim Windows PC überhaupt einen DNS Server eintragen oder übernimmt der Linux PC automatisch die Auflösung?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Oktober 2006)

Du musst beim Windows-Rechner schon (mindestens) einen DNS-Server angeben. Der Linux-Rechner weiss ja nicht, dass er die Aufloesung uebernehmen soll, und braeuchte dafuer selbst einen DNS-Server. Kannst Du durch den Linux-Rechner hindurchpingen? Also z.B. vom Windows-Rechner aus Google anpingen? Also ich mein jetzt wenn Du direkt die IP angibst beim Ping, nicht den Hostnamen.


----------

